# Magnetische Hilfslinien... eigentlich



## konem (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Irgendwie habe ich es geschafft, dass Hilfslinien, die ich aus den Linealen ziehe, nicht mehr magnetisch zur Ebenenmitte sind. Die Dokumentbegrenzungen werden gefangen, Objektbegrenzungen und die Mitte von Objekten werden auch gefangen. Aber Flächen, die Dokumentgröße haben werden nur an der Außenkante gefangen, nicht aber im Zentrum. Ich habe eingestellt, dass Hilfslinien sich an allem ausrichten sollen. Das brachte aber nichts. Hab ich was falsches gedrückt, oder eingestellt? Ich kann so net arbeide  

Ich wäre euch für nen Tip dankbar!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juni 2009)

Hi,

Ansicht => Ausrichten und ggf. deren Einstellungen ("Ausrichten an...") bewirkt kein zufrieden stellendes Ergebnis?


----------



## konem (8. Juni 2009)

O.O Flinke Antwort!

Nein. Bei allen Punkten ist ein Häkchen. Doch es fehlt weiterhin diese eine Funktion. Objekte, die ich verschiebe reagieren übrigens auch nicht auf die Mitte eines dokumentgroßen Objekts. Ich habe spaßenshalber mal von der Ebene einen Rand von einem Pixel Stärke entfernt. Das klappt dann so, wie es soll: Das kleine Objekt verschiebe ich und dann tauchen die magentafarbenen Hilfslinien auf, die u.a. auch die Objektmitte der Ebene fangen. Fülle ich die Ebene komplett mit der Vordergrundfarbe, geht diese Funktion verloren. Das ist seltsam. Photoshop CS3.


----------



## ink (8. Juni 2009)

Wie schaut es aus wenn du reinzoomst?
Da die magnetischen Hilfslinien in CS4 "intelligenter" sind, reagieren sie
auf die im Bildbereich enthaltenen Objekte.

So wie es sich anhört hat es schonmal anders funktioniert, aber ich senfe mal dazu 

mfg


----------



## konem (9. Juni 2009)

Ruhig zusenfen!  Eine dokumenktgroße Ebene ist bei jeder Zoomstufe im Bildbereich... Auf's Zentrum zoomen bzw. soweit herauszoomen, dass alles zu sehen ist, brachte nix.

Also folgendes:
Mach eine neue Datei auf, die hat eine weiße Hintergrundebene. Hilfslinien reagieren "wieder" normal auf die Grenzen und auf das Zentrum. Erzeuge eine neue Ebene, die bleibt leer. Ich arbeite immernoch auf der Hintergrundebene. Hilfslinien reagieren plötzlich nicht mehr auf das Zentrum der Hintergrundebene. Blende die eh schon leere Ebene 1 aus, aber das hat keinen Effekt. Objekte und Auswahlrechtecke auf Ebene 1 lassen sich anständig fangen. Eine dokumentweite Auswahl (strg+A) lässt sich wiederum nicht anständig fangen. Verkleinere ich diese Auswahl rundum um einen Pixel, ist sie sowohl auf Ebene 1 also auch auf der Hintergrundebene anständig zu fangen. Lösche ich Ebene 1, klappt's wieder mit dem Fangen des Zentrums auf der Hintergrundebene. Bin grad verwirrt. Sieht so aus, als müsste ich damit klarkommen ...


----------

